

Blame it on HN - vidoss

Every time I convince myself to start working on that awesome idea, I end up wasting time on HN. Is it just me ?
======
mooism2
Try setting the noprocrast setting in your profile. The maxvisit and minaway
fields are in minutes.

~~~
sp332
I have actually blocked HN in my hosts file on my work computer. I am
noticeably more productive now.

------
frdie
./get-shit-done fixes that for me. Google it, it'll improve your life!

